# ACS ICT - Electronics and Communication Degree



## valluvan (Jun 4, 2011)

Dear All,
Thanks for all the knowledge shared in this forums.I have searched for my query and could not find any relevant hits, hence this new thread......

I hold an Electronics and Communication Engineering Degree(4 Years) from India and have been working in IT as Oracle ERP Technical Consultant for the past 11 years. I am a Permanant resident of the UK and currently live and work there....

In order to apply for GSM I need to get my qualifications assessed by ACS but not sure whether to apply under Group A or I should be going for RPL...

Can someone who is of similar circumstances and have successfully got ACS assessment please share their thoughts/knowledge...

Thanks a lot for reading and have a Good Day! 

Cheers
Val


----------



## imrancrest (Mar 31, 2011)

valluvan said:


> Dear All,
> Thanks for all the knowledge shared in this forums.I have searched for my query and could not find any relevant hits, hence this new thread......
> 
> I hold an Electronics and Communication Engineering Degree(4 Years) from India and have been working in IT as Oracle ERP Technical Consultant for the past 11 years. I am a Permanant resident of the UK and currently live and work there....
> ...


Hello ,

Group A is for people who have 4 yrs of Bachelors degree with a major in ICT . In this case one need to have 2 yrs of work experience in ICT .
Group B is for people who have 4 yrs of Bachelors degree with a minor in ICT . In this case one need to have 4yrs of work experience in ICT .

In your case you have minor in ICT and major in electronics . SO you need to apply in Group B .

Major in ICT means subject like Software Engineering , operating System , Database Management System , programming were there in your degree in major .

But make sure you choose your right ANZCO code as matching your job description while you apply . This will match your skills that will be assessed by ACS .


----------



## valluvan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Imran,
Thanks for the reply.Have you got your ACS assessment? I suppose you were expecting yours this week?

Thanks
Val


----------



## imrancrest (Mar 31, 2011)

valluvan said:


> Hi Imran,
> Thanks for the reply.Have you got your ACS assessment? I suppose you were expecting yours this week?
> 
> Thanks
> Val


No Not yet ...just hoping ...


----------



## shabeer (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Imran,

Have you got a major in electronics and communication engineering?
Did you get the assessment?

I am also a BTech graduate in ECE. I have 6.9 years of exp in Software development.

I am confused whether to go RPL way or skills?

Please give the details u have

Regards,
Shabeer



imrancrest said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Group A is for people who have 4 yrs of Bachelors degree with a major in ICT . In this case one need to have 2 yrs of work experience in ICT .
> Group B is for people who have 4 yrs of Bachelors degree with a minor in ICT . In this case one need to have 4yrs of work experience in ICT .
> ...


----------



## Devnam64 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hy alll
I m also B.E Electronics engineer
But 1st I did my Diploma ECE for 2.5 yrs after 12th science.
Then got admission in 2nd year B.E Electronics
Now I m working as an instrumentation engr /Automation &Control engr .
My duties r same as Plant engineer233513
Then do I need to do Skilll Assessment as an Electronics or Plant engineer
So my Question is my work exp 3 yr is sufficfient for such cross combination
DegreeElectronics n SOL in Plant engr???
Plz help me out
Thank you
-Dev

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Devnam64 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hy all
From where I can know thaty subjects of B.E are ok for Plant engineer ??
Like u all checked that as an ECE yor SOL in IT field is Ok
Pls I hope u will give me Reply as soon as possible

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## imrancrest (Mar 31, 2011)

Devnam64 said:


> Hy all
> From where I can know thaty subjects of B.E are ok for Plant engineer ??
> Like u all checked that as an ECE yor SOL in IT field is Ok
> Pls I hope u will give me Reply as soon as possible
> ...


Hi , I came to know about the details by sending an enquiry to ACS . You can send in your enquiry to ACS to email provided in their site .


----------



## imrancrest (Mar 31, 2011)

Devnam64 said:


> Hy alll
> I m also B.E Electronics engineer
> But 1st I did my Diploma ECE for 2.5 yrs after 12th science.
> Then got admission in 2nd year B.E Electronics
> ...


In your case , I believe you should not contact ACS . ACS is for IT professionals . Since you are into Instrumentation and Control engg , you should contact respective assessing body . I guess "Engineers Australia"


----------



## imrancrest (Mar 31, 2011)

shabeer said:


> Hi Imran,
> 
> Have you got a major in electronics and communication engineering?
> Did you get the assessment?
> ...


you fall in group B . No need of rpl


----------



## valluvan (Jun 4, 2011)

Any news on your ACS Assessment Imran?


----------



## imrancrest (Mar 31, 2011)

valluvan said:


> Any news on your ACS Assessment Imran?


Nope . Still waiting .


----------



## happ (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sailing in the same boat*

Hi Valluvan..

am also an engineer in electronics and communications and am also confused between Group B and RPL..

Have you initiated your process or have you got any other relevant information about applying in one of these categories?

in our engineering subjects, we had subjects of Labs as well, now would a computer programming lab or a microprocessor lab would be considered under ICT subjects?

Thanks!


----------



## ausaspirant (Apr 14, 2013)

*Advice pls*

Hi Valluvan

I know this is a old thread and sorry to hack into it.

I hold a bachelor degree in Electronics & comm. from India and been working in the UK for the past 5 years.

Your profile is identical to mine and so wanted to know the outcome of your ACS assessment.

Thanks
Ausaspirant


----------



## valluvan (Jun 4, 2011)

ausaspirant said:


> Hi Valluvan
> 
> I know this is a old thread and sorry to hack into it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got my 175 granted last year. Whereabouts in the UK are u now? May be we should connect to exchange ideas. Send me a PM if interested

Thanks
Valluvan


----------



## salena.gagneja (May 28, 2013)

*ACS- B.Tech(Electronics and Communication)*

Hi,
I have a B.Tech (Electonics and Communication) degree from Amity University , India, with an IT experience of 4 years as Automation Test Engineer.
For GSM I have to go for ACS assessment. Does anybody have the similar situation or could please help me that under which Group should I apply.


----------



## salena.gagneja (May 28, 2013)

Hi Imran,

Thanks For clarifying my doubt.
I had Software Engineering , operating System and programming languages as a part of my B.tech course.
with those subjects, do I fall in group A or B.

Thanks


----------

